# DVD sur Itunes



## $ANTOINE$ (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir tous le monde, 
J'ai récemment installé le logiciel mac the ripper et isquint sur mon Mac et je n'arrive pas à les utiliser; je m'explique: lorsque je rippe un DVD avec mac the ripper il me donne plusieurs documents dans le dossier vidéo TS (fichiers VOB, BUP, IFO) et je voudrais savoir:

1) Comment choisir la langue du DVD que l'on veut ripper.
2) Comment utiliser isquint apres le rippe du DVD de maniere à obtenir qu'un seul fichier MP4 (tous le film) pour le mettre sur itunes (moi il me donne plusieurs fichiers MP4).

J'espère avoir été clair et merci de votre réponse!!!
Cordialement
Antoine


----------



## fpoil (17 Septembre 2010)

Utilise handbrake, gratuit, puissant et rapide...


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
 Merci de ta reponse rapide.
Handbrake donne t il une bonne qualite d'image pour les films?
Et si je veux rester avec mac the ripper et isquint y a t il une solution a mon problème? Merci


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2010)

iSquint ne supporte pas les Video TS.


----------



## fpoil (18 Septembre 2010)

Que les .vob contenus dans le vidéo_ts, il n'est plus maintenu depuis des lustres au contraire d'handbrake qui est une référence ... De plus, handbrake (si vlc est installé) peut se passer de Mac the ripper.


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (19 Septembre 2010)

Merci je vais donc installé Handbrake et je suivrais les tutos pour y voir plus clair!


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai installer handbrake mais je n'arrive pas à convertir des DVD car il me demande d'installer VLC, or il est déjà installé.
Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2010)

vérifie que VLC est à jour.


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2010)

1) Il y a surtout uns sombre histoire (pour moi ) de 32 bits et 64 bits : il faut que vlc et handbrake fonctionnent soit en 32 bits soit en 64 bits... on ne peut pas mixer handbrake 64 bits et vlc 32 bits par exemple...

Si mac récent, trouver la 1.0.2 de vlc en 64 bits et essayer

2) Bien vérifier que vlc soit installer pour tous les users et pas seulement le user courant

3) avoir lancer au moins une fois vlc avant de se servir d'handbrake

4) reste toujours la possibilité d'utilsier mac the ripper pour ripper et d'utiliser handbrake pour encoder le dossier video_ts produit par Mac the..


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Ma version de VLC est la 1.0.3 en 64 bits et quand je demande de chercher les mises a jour il me dit erreur lors de la mise à jour alors que il n'a meme pas trouver de mises a jour.
Je comprends rien !!!


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2010)

Bah tu télécharges directement la derniere version en 32 bits et tu testes : http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (21 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,
marche toujours pas que ce soit en 32 ou 64 bits
A L'aide!


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai enfin réussi !
En fait il fallait mettre handbrake et VLC dans la catégorie Application pour que sa marche.
Merci pour votre aide précieuse à tous.


----------

